# Hilfe mein Internet ist verbunden komme aber nicht ins Internet!



## Bloodwolf123 (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

vor wenigen Stunden hab ich mal wieder so paar sachen Installiert etc. und aufeinmal viel mir auf das mein Internet nicht mehr geht.

Und seit dem versuche ich es wieder zum laufen zu bekommen aber trotz Google und allen versuchen habe ich es nicht geschafft.

Erklärung: In meinem Netzwerk und Freigabe Center steht, das eine Verbindung zum Internet besteht und ich mit der LAN-Verbindung verbunden bin.

Ich kann aber weder eine Internet Seite öffnen noch sonst etwas tun womit ich ins Internet kann.
Wenn ich den Lan stecker in meine Ps3 oder hier momentan in meinen Laptop stecke funktioniert das Internet.

Ich weis also nicht wo wie was an meinem Haupt Pc verstellt wurde, aber ich schaff es nicht es alleine zu Reparieren.

Ich habe sachen wie ip /release und Ip /renew schon ausprobiert das half aber auch nichts.

Ich hoffe wirklich jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Ich hab mal die IPCONFIG hir als Bild Hochgeladen villeicht könnt ihr damit etwas Anfangen:

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3292/68ajp3xw_jpg.htm

Mfg


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

Was hast Du denn vor wenigen Stunden so installiert? Würde ich ja alles rückgängig machen und dann nochmal gucken...


----------



## Combi (20. Juni 2013)

spiel mal über die systemwiederherstellung den stand vor den updates und installationen auf...
dann sollte eigendlich alles wieder gehen...


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (20. Juni 2013)

Das war ein Anti virus Programm und das habe ich natürlich schon lange wieder Deinstalliert. Da konnte man auch irgentwie auswählen das das Programm die Firewall ersetzt. Hatt aber nicht geholfen...

Und ich habe keinen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vorher....sonst hätte ich auch das schon versucht.


----------



## ucap (20. Juni 2013)

was hast du  denn alles installiert ? bei mir wars ma ganz komisch da hat die installation auch die dns abfrage gestört .... war zwar offiziel im internet aber meine brwoser konnten nicht zugreifen allerdings konnte ich über direkt eingabe auf meinen router zugreifen (192.168.178.1) - habs über die systemwiderherstellung zurückgesetzt un dann gings wieder


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

Bloodwolf123 schrieb:


> Das war ein Anti virus Programm und das habe ich natürlich schon lange wieder Deinstalliert. Da konnte man auch irgentwie auswählen das das Programm die Firewall ersetzt. Hatt aber nicht geholfen...
> 
> Und ich habe keinen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vorher....sonst hätte ich auch das schon versucht.


Autsch. Vielleicht das Programm nochmal installieren und dann erstmal einstellen, das es die Firewall nicht ersetzen soll und dann wieder deinstallieren.
Oder gucken, ob da irgendwelche Dienste laufen, die dafür verantwortlich sein könnten...


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich sehe nichts im hintergrund laufen . Ich dachte villeicht kennt sich jemand mit den Netzwerkverbindungen aus und weis wo man da etwas einstellen muss das er mich wieder auf das Internet zugreifen lässt :/.

Ich hab 1Tb daten die ich nicht einfach so schnell mal sichern kann und dann neu Aufsetzen -.-


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

Welches OS? Bei Win8 könntest nen Refresh machen, da geht nichts verloren, Windows wird nur als den Grundzustand zurückgesetzt.
Welches Antvirus-Programm war denn das?


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (20. Juni 2013)

Habe win 7 geht dort sowas auch?

Es war Symantec Endpoint Protection 12.1


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

Nee, Win7 hat das nicht.
Symantec, von denen kommt doch auch Norton.
Die graben sich gerne tief ins Sytem ein. Einmal drin, sind die schwer wieder los zu werden. Ich habs nie ohne Neuinstallation geschafft.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

laut ip config bist du im 134er Netz. Das ist öffentlich daher kommst du nicht rein.
Private netzte für heimanwender sind 10.x.x.x - 10.255.255.255 bzw 172.16.x.x - 172.31.255.255 sowie 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255
Gucke bitte nach ob deine IPv4 IP auf automatisch beziehen steht, wenn nein und dein Router auf DHCP An steht; einfach wieder Automatisch beziehen lassen.


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (21. Juni 2013)

Ja so eine Idee hatte ich auch schon aber bei Eigenschafften der Lan Verbindung steht bereits alles auf Automatisch beziehen, und wo ich das beim Router einstelle weis ich gerade nicht, aber bei der Ps3 bezieht er es ja auch automatisch dann muss es ja aktiviert sein?

Weil dort Funktioniert das Internet ja dann.

Hir nochmal was erscheint wenn ich in die Browser "google" eintippe, also er versucht nichtmal zu verbinden, er sagt sofort das was dort steht.

PS: Ok hab es wieder hinbekommen, weis aber nicht wo der Fehler lag, kann geclosed werden.
Falls jemand mal damit Problemme hatt ich habe es mit dem Microsoftfixit50203.msi hinbekommen.

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Mfg


----------



## Stockmann (21. Juni 2013)

Sonst hätte ich noch gesagt weiß dir Manuel eine Ip in dem Address bereich zu


----------



## Kusarr (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, muss das Thema mal aufgreifen.

Hatte eben das aller gleiche Problem. 
Microsoftfixit50203.msi hat gott sei dank geholfen, vielen dank ._.

aber jetz weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll?! Nochmal Avast installieren? Aber ich weiß ja ned mal was genau das Problem war :/ ... 

Kann mir wer helfen?

PS: Bin grad ohne virenscanner im inet, firewall is aktiviert. Wenn man nur auf gameshardware und youtube rumhängt geht das oder? ^^


----------

